# Looking for Mr Right!



## joycedanner (Dec 11, 2005)

Hello,

I am wondering if there is anyone in Issaquah WA or close by that owns an Abby male ruddy cat. I am looking to breed my one year old Abby one time before having her fixed. Joyce.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Joyce, 

Since you have posted this same request in Breeding I'll lock this thread up to avoid confusion. Here's a link to the other thread:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=272248


----------

